# can you just use an normal printer to print the designs on the inkjet transfer paper?



## timonandpumba (Apr 5, 2009)

im kinda new to all this. i get that you need transfer paper and a heat press, but cant you just use an normal printer to print the designs on the paper?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can, although for best results a printer with pigment ink seems to last longer. Epson printers are a popular choice.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Most people prefer to use a printer with pigment inks because in the wash they last much longer than dye inks. As Joe said Epsons are the clear favorites.


----------

